# My Vizsla boy is turning ONE year old! Happy Birthday!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My boy is turning ONE year old in a few hours! I can't believe it; time flies by way too fast for me. It seems like it was only yesterday when we brought him home (his picture on day one is attached) and now he is turning into a nice teenager dog (his current picture is attached). Happy birthday!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a Handsome young dog!!! Wow, they grow up way to fast.
A Very Happy Birthday...


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Aaaah happy birthday


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Ksana said:


> My boy is turning ONE year old in a few hours! I can't believe it; time flies by way too fast for me. It seems like it was only yesterday when we brought him home (his picture on day one is attached) and now he is turning into a nice teenager dog (his current picture is attached). Happy birthday!


He's so cute. We've just started out with a 7 week old pup and our boy looks quite similar. Hope ours looks as lovely as yours at 1 year old.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

LokiV said:


> He's so cute. We've just started out with a 7 week old pup and our boy looks quite similar. Hope ours looks as lovely as yours at 1 year old.


Thank you! I was singing to my boy "Happy Birthday" while driving him for a walk during my lunch break today (very short walk as we have -40C with windchill here). I wonder how many people sing to their Vizslas on their birthdays?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday! ;D They get big fast!

I do love Aquarius babies... might be a bit biased though since I am one myself


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Watson said:


> I do love Aquarius babies... might be a bit biased though since I am one myself


Thanks for pointing this out! I am reading a dog's horoscope now  

It says: "One of the main advantages of knowing an Aquarian Dog personality is their mastery of the art of listening." We shall see how it works for all us in his obedience or Rally-O competitions. 

The next statement "An Aquarian Dog is not generally a showy person so social events often prompt shyness" is so true; he did not enjoy his first show experience  

The next statement is also true "They like to know where things are and prefer spacious, clean and mostly functional habitats." He is happy if he can keep the entire house to himself while we are at work; it needs to be comfortable, functional, clean and spacious (crating is not an option)  

However, I can trust my leather shoes remain intact and exactly in the same spot where I left them. As all other things in the house, except his kong toys which are moved around.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! He's very handaome


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

A very happy birthday to him. He is a very pretty boy. You are so lucky to have each other they are wonderful members to the family.


----------

